# Genetic Testing Modifiers



## Conni (Dec 11, 2008)

In the Appendix A section of the CPT book it has a section for genetic testing modifiers. I would like to get clarification that when billing for genetic testing and using codes from 83890-83914 and 88320-88390 is it a coding requirement that a genetic testing modifier be appended to the billed code? 
I appreciate any insight that anyone may have in regards to this scenario.


----------



## nkroche (Apr 3, 2012)

*genetic modifiers and icd10*

Conni,

I see no one has answered your question on this forum.  I am looking for the same answer.  Has anyone gotten any info to help answer Conni's question?


----------



## MFMcoder (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't find that CPT "requires" you to use these modifiers, however your payer probably will.  These modifiers can be found with the others in your CPT. They are a 2 digit code with the first (a number)  indicating the disease catergory (which will help you select the correct one) and the second (a letter) indicating the gene type. If you can't find your specific gene type, use letter Z.


----------

